# Martin reel help



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

I picked up this old martin mg 7/5s at a garage sale is the 7 in the model number the line weight? thanks


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

That's neat that you found something like that. Looking at those older reels makes me wish I would have saved some of the ones I've owned too. 

As far as the size, I've never owned a Martin nor am I very familiar with them as a brand. As I recall they only made fresh water gear so that particular reel was probably the largest size in their line up. Anyway, maybe one of the other "old" guys around here will be able to tell you for sure. 

I can say this though, generally fly reel model numbers have some clue as to the line size they're made for contained as part of the number. So with not much else to go on I would say yes, its probably a 7wt class reel. 

Also, the older reels tend to be a bit bigger than modern reels too. The manufacturing technology was no where what it is today, so the older reels are bulky by comparison. It's not a mid or large arbor design either. So the reality is it'll probably hold a lot of line for its size as well. I wouldn't be surprised if it would take a full 10 or 11wt line plus 50yds or so of 20lb backing.   

I don't think you'll have any trouble with 150yds of 20lb backing and a 7 or 8wt line on it. Spool it up and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info being new to the fly game I compared the drag on this reel to my 5/6 reel the martin drag is 3 times as strong,I think it would subdue a jetski [smiley=fight.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.martinfishing.com/index2.html

_ As the oldest continuous manufacturer of fly fishing equipment, Martin has brought this elegant sport to millions of people around the world. We began in 1884 with one goal in mind – create superior products of high quality, enduring value and uncompromised dependability. It's a promise we continue to keep.

And it's why so many anglers remain hooked on Martin._


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

Someone on the fly fishing magazine website did some research and posted a cool video of Ted williams fishing with one and catalog pages that list it at 8/9 weight   the web site is fiberglassflyrodders they have papers on lots of old reels,apparently orvis has a reel just like this one called green mountain 2 [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------

